# Woodbridge Press



## ratsy (Jan 13, 2016)

As some of you know, I have started my very own Small Press: Woodbridge Press. I have been working on a few projects for the past 4-5 months at this point and we are getting closer to launching our first product. My first three books are invite only and the horror collection is full of familiar faces to the Chrons.

So without further ado, Woodbridge Press announces the first collection: The Haunting of Lake Manor Hotel. It's a collection of stories set in the same hotel: Lake Manor.

A deadly plague ravaged the area in the 1800's and the poor had nowhere but the lake to dump the bodies. The Manor was left empty, only to be renovated and made into a hotel at the turn of the century.  Since then, strange things have been happening, and the amount of missing persons cases are through the roof, often swept under the rug by local law enforcement. The hotel has 13 rooms and the authors each tell us a story of a guest staying in one of the rooms. From Ghosts, to Crones, to Eye-sucking beasts, Lake Manor has a little something for everyone.

Expected to be published by the end of March.

*Author Listing*

Brooke Warra
Christopher Bean
Victoria Silverwolf
Anna Dickinson
Gwendolyne Kiste
Scarlett R Algee
David Ian Thomson
Dan Jones
Sam Primeau
EJ Tett
Joleen Kuyper
DJ Tyrer
Thaddeus White

You may recognize some of the names from here but I will let the authors identify themselves if they want to.







Cover artwork by Laura Bifano


----------



## Juliana (Jan 13, 2016)

Looking forward to it. 

Nice line-up, and great cover too!


----------



## Dan Jones (Jan 13, 2016)

You've been a star in doing this, Ratsy. I for one can't wait to read the thing the whole way through, and feel privileged to be a part of the project!


----------



## The Judge (Jan 13, 2016)

Congrats.  Good luck with it!


----------



## Glitch (Jan 13, 2016)

Nice line-up.  Looking forward to reading it when it comes out


----------



## ratsy (Jan 13, 2016)

Thank you everyone. Glitch, a few familiar faces hey?

I will be posting a submission call soon for the next collection which is a very exciting Science Fiction anthology. It was an invite collection as well but we really wanted to give the awesome folks at the Chrons an opportunity to be part of it. So stay tuned for that thread. There are 2-3 slots open for that book and it is chalk full of some of my favorite writers out there. I may need some smelling salts by the time the year is over.


----------



## johnnyjet (Jan 13, 2016)

Congratulations, ratsy!  Looking forward to it.


----------



## Dan Jones (Jan 13, 2016)

ratsy said:


> I will be posting a submission call soon for the next collection which is a very exciting Science Fiction anthology. It was an invite collection as well but we really wanted to give the awesome folks at the Chrons an opportunity to be part of it.



Red rag to a bull, my friend. I'll be bulldozing my way to your inbox


----------



## Nick B (Jan 13, 2016)

Congratulations ratsy, great to see.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Jan 13, 2016)

Looks fab! Huge congrats to all!


----------



## ratsy (Jan 13, 2016)

DG, I hope to be posting the submission information in the next few days here. I truly have no idea how many Chrons peeps will be interested in sending submissions in but I know I will get some great ones, that's for sure!


----------



## Gary Compton (Jan 14, 2016)

Well done Nathan. It's bloody hard work but alot of fun. If you need any help at all the please ring Glitch!

Haha! Only kidding.

Nice line up!


----------



## ratsy (Jan 14, 2016)

Thanks Gary. Yeah, we'll have virtual beers and darts when it's done.


----------



## millymollymo (Jan 14, 2016)

Great cover! Nice to see you have so many plans.


----------



## Nick B (Jan 14, 2016)

Have you got plans for novels, or are you doing anthologies for a while?


----------



## ratsy (Jan 14, 2016)

Quellist said:


> Have you got plans for novels, or are you doing anthologies for a while?



I do have plans for novels, but I am taking it slow at first. I don't want to over-extend myself yet. Will be focussed on SFF genres at that point.

Edit:

If anyone wants to follow along on Facebook, we are at www.facebook.com/WoodbridgePress/

and twitter @woodbridgepress

Website domain is bought but site not active quite yet.


----------



## Gary Compton (Jan 14, 2016)

Good plan.

My advice is: keep it tight, keep your costs low and your ambitions sensible.

Remember I do everything myself apart from editing. (I have done a couple though but TDZ has always followed.)

SMJ employed the best cover artists, editors and book formatting/layout guys. The result is great books but he is up sh*t creak without a paddle!

Plus I work 12 hour days and 7 days a week.

To help you on your way I will do a couple of covers for free. And I will teach you formatting. There you go, Santas been late this year.


----------



## Foxbat (Jan 15, 2016)

Good luck with this venture. The world always needs another Small Press


----------



## Droflet (Jan 15, 2016)

On ya, Ratsy. You've been a busy fellow, haven't you? Best of luck with it.


----------



## Kerrybuchanan (Jan 15, 2016)

Can't wait to read the Haunting of Lake Manor Hotel. The one story I beta'd is brilliant, and looking at your line-up I expect all the rest will be too. Consider my copy pre-ordered!


----------



## farntfar (Jan 15, 2016)

This looks great, Ratsy.
Keep us informed for availability. (Well of course you will. Duh!)


----------



## thaddeus6th (Jan 15, 2016)

Let's hope it achieves great success


----------



## pambaddeley (Jan 16, 2016)

Congratulations Ratsy.


----------



## ralphkern (Jan 16, 2016)

Great stuff R. Looking forwards to it!


----------



## ratsy (Feb 2, 2016)

I thought I'd post a banner we did up for the book. I've been working on the book and the authors have given me such awesome stories. Can't wait for Woodbridge's first book to be released!


----------



## Juliana (Feb 2, 2016)

I like it!


----------



## ralphkern (Feb 2, 2016)

Looking good Ratsy.


----------



## Hex (Feb 3, 2016)

It looks amazing, @ratsy!


----------



## crystal haven (Feb 3, 2016)

It looks really good.


----------



## ratsy (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks for the positive feedback everyone


----------



## Vaz (Feb 3, 2016)

Absolutely fantastic! Best of luck to everybody involved


----------



## Foxbat (Feb 4, 2016)

I really like the cover art, by the way


----------



## ratsy (Feb 4, 2016)

Foxbat, my sister in law painted it...so cool


----------



## Foxbat (Feb 4, 2016)

ratsy said:


> Foxbat, my sister in law painted it...so cool


It must be pretty handy having a good cover artist in the family.


----------



## ratsy (Feb 29, 2016)

Okay, as we enter the final stretch to publication day, I now have the full cover to reveal!


----------



## Dan Jones (Feb 29, 2016)

Looks great! Am so excited about this


----------



## thaddeus6th (Feb 29, 2016)

Looks very nice.

Also, Thaddeus White and Victoria Silverwolf sound like they should be fighting crime in Victorian London


----------



## Juliana (Feb 29, 2016)

thaddeus6th said:


> Thaddeus White and Victoria Silverwolf sound like they should be fighting crime in Victorian London



Now THAT would be a collaboration I'd like to read... 

Nice final cover, Ratsy. I particularly like the key on the back.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Feb 29, 2016)

Lovely, Ratsy


----------



## ratsy (Feb 29, 2016)

Thanks gang. Yeah the key is cool, and you will see the skeleton type keys referenced a few times in the book too.


----------



## Cat's Cradle (Feb 29, 2016)

Looks wonderful! Looking forward to Kindling this one! CC


----------



## Kerrybuchanan (Feb 29, 2016)

Cat's Cradle said:


> Looking forward to *Kindling *this one! CC



Looks like you're planning to start a fire with it--


----------



## ralphkern (Feb 29, 2016)

Looking good!!!


----------



## johnnyjet (Feb 29, 2016)

Impressive!


----------



## ratsy (Apr 2, 2016)

For those of you interested, The Haunting of Lake Manor Hotel is now available for pre-order for the kindle!
Thread here The Haunting of Lake Manor Hotel


----------



## ratsy (Apr 27, 2016)

I have some really cool news coming soon about the third planned collection from Woodbridge press. 

In the meantime, here is a great blog about ending a series with Gail Z Martin guest blogging on Juliet E McKenna's site. You will see both their names on the cover of a Woodbridge book in the next 12 months!  Guest post from Gail Z Martin – When The End Comes


----------



## Juliana (Apr 27, 2016)

Thanks for the link, @ratsy. Some great stuff in there.


----------



## ratsy (Apr 27, 2016)

I've read 5-6 books of Gail Z Martin's and really like them. I have the first 3 of her newer fantasy series on my kindle, since they were all on promo a week or so ago. I'm looking forward to getting to them.

I also think it is really interesting to see how many shorts she does, adding back story and between-book cannon stories as well for the fans. I think that is super-cool and we don't seem to see a lot of that, outside of Brandon Sanderson and a few others these days.


----------



## Juliana (Apr 27, 2016)

Hmm, the only one of hers I've read is Deadly Curiosities. Will have to try her fantasy.


----------



## ratsy (Apr 27, 2016)

I think you would like them....I'd start with The Summoner. It has a slight YA feel, and some cool vampire and magic themes thrown into a classic fantasy world.


----------

